# Oak Stacking Barrel Holders



## Johnd (Feb 9, 2016)

Couldn't find any for my 23 L Vadai barrels, so this was my Mardi Gras day project. Don't plan on leaving them three high, but if space ever gets too tight........


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks nice! Is it "wobbly"at all? Be bad to tip over!


----------



## Johnd (Feb 9, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Looks nice! Is it "wobbly"at all? Be bad to tip over!



No, no wobbles at all. However, the height to width ratio tells me that with two boys in the house, bad idea. Reduced it down to two high and one on the floor. 

As I acquire more barrels, I drafted a plan for a one piece stand that hold two barrels side by side, stacking those three high would be more palatable. Work in progress.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 10, 2016)

If you were to make them "double" stands (holds two barrels instead of just one) you could probably stack them to the ceiling..

I would glue/screw them in "side by side" pairs.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 10, 2016)

JohnT said:


> If you were to make them "double" stands (holds two barrels instead of just one) you could probably stack them to the ceiling..
> 
> I would glue/screw them in "side by side" pairs.



That's exactly what the next gen holders will be. Two single holders side by side on the ground, next level up will be one solid piece sitting on top of the lower two. I'm not sure I'd go to the ceiling, but three or four seems reasonable.

They're built to leave enough space to get to the bung for topping up and sampling as long as they are in stacked pairs, but if in threes, the middle one becomes a challenge without unstacking.............


----------



## marino (Feb 16, 2016)

What's the flappy thing hanging over the barrels?


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 16, 2016)

marino said:


> What's the flappy thing hanging over the barrels?



My guess would be instructions and notes inside a zip-lock bag. (Log book).


----------



## Johnd (Feb 16, 2016)

Tnuscan said:


> My guess would be instructions and notes inside a zip-lock bag. (Log book).



Dead on the money Tnuscan. When I start a wine, the log is started for that wine and it along with all of the instructions and supplies for the wine that don't get used in initial steps go into the Ziploc bag. It sits on top of the fermenter during that stage, a little loop attached to the bag fits over the neck of the carboy while it's in glass, and over the bung while in the barrel. 

I also have a barrel log for each barrel which goes into the bag while that wine is in the barrel, it moves into the bag of the next wine that goes into the barrel. Sort of a way to keep track of what's been in each barrel and for how long, tasting notes, SO2 testing results and additions, that kind of stuff.

When a wine gets bottled, the notes, instructions, etc. get three hole punched and go into a three ring binder.

I know, a little anal, but when I do something right, I'd like to be able to duplicate it, or if it goes wrong, be able to figure out when and why it went astray. Just my method.


----------



## marino (Feb 16, 2016)

I need to get into this system! Do you have these things made up ? Is there some kind of workflow that you use? I know you've described them, but I'll have to come back to the post when my mind is better able to operationalize this. I just write everything on masking tape and stick to the barrel/carboy.. Not great.


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 16, 2016)

Johnd said:


> Dead on the money Tnuscan. When I start a wine, the log is started for that wine and it along with all of the instructions and supplies for the wine that don't get used in initial steps go into the Ziploc bag. It sits on top of the fermenter during that stage, a little loop attached to the bag fits over the neck of the carboy while it's in glass, and over the bung while in the barrel.
> 
> I also have a barrel log for each barrel which goes into the bag while that wine is in the barrel, it moves into the bag of the next wine that goes into the barrel. Sort of a way to keep track of what's been in each barrel and for how long, tasting notes, SO2 testing results and additions, that kind of stuff.
> 
> ...



I concur, I also do something similar. But I see your system as better, I'll be switching to yours.

Thanks


----------

